# French student books



## coolridge (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello,

I'm a student studying in French cuisine. What are your recommendations for books to start with? I've heard French apprentices start with:
Larousse Gastronomique
The Escoffier Cookbook and Guide to the Fine Art of Cookery
Le Répertoire De La Cuisine
Paul Bocuse’s French Cooking
Pellaprats modern French Culinary Art.

Currently i own all the above, am i missing any important ones?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Pepin. Complete Techniques.


----------

